# "Protected lizard" seized by Police



## Rob (Jun 27, 2012)

From Facebook



> NSW Police Force
> ‎#Gangs Squad investigators have raided four homes linked to the Rebels outlaw motorcycle gang (OMCG) following investigations into an assault at a hotel in Sydney’s south-west earlier this month.
> 
> On 2 June 2012, an unidentified man was allegedly attacked by five men wearing Rebels OMCG colours at a hotel in Spitfire Drive, Raby. The man, who was punched and kicked during the assault, left the pr...emises before police attended.
> ...


 




Hmmm. I wonder just exactly what "Protected lizard" means.


----------



## Jande (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm no idea. Protected as a pose to prohibited, too.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 27, 2012)

Could have been as simple as a BD or a bluey but they didn't have a lic to keep it.


----------



## leamos (Jun 27, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Could have been as simple as a BD or a bluey but they didn't have a lic to keep it.



Oh i'd love to see that; big, tough bikie with a bluetongue called mongrel hahaha


----------



## -Peter (Jun 27, 2012)

Its a wild caught eastern beardie.


----------



## Rob (Jun 27, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Its a wild caught eastern beardie.



What will it's likely fate be ?


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 27, 2012)

If its anything like the response the NPWS gave me on the garden skink I rescued (dog attack, have photo's) "If it can't survive by itself in the wild, it must be destroyed" I was not impressed.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yeah the usual response by the blue shirts is it must be dangerous to society so lets kill it


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 27, 2012)

mmm ballett for a wild caught eastern beardie


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 27, 2012)

Actually, I could let it go at my place - its just around the corner. in fact, it was probably caught here anyway.


----------



## Ambush (Jun 28, 2012)

It will go on the ballot


----------



## -Peter (Jun 28, 2012)

Ambush said:


> It will go on the ballot



DECC aren't involved at this stage. Due to its condition it will probably go into care for a while.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jun 28, 2012)

Do they mean protected because it lived with bikies?


----------



## Enlil (Jul 2, 2012)

Police wouldn't have touched the animal, gee they are scared of lizards and kangaroos.


----------



## D3pro (Jul 2, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Its a wild caught eastern beardie.



A *protected* wild caught eastern beardie... it's in the same league as having ice and a stun gun lol


----------



## -Peter (Jul 2, 2012)

D3pro said:


> A *protected* wild caught eastern beardie... it's in the same league as having ice and a stun gun lol



Its a protected species illegally obtained. Kept in substandard conditions in poor health. If they reported the story without the lizard in wouldn't raise an eyebrow on this site so reporting it obviously creates more interest.
Lets face it, if your selling ice you can afford a freeking heat lamp.


----------

